
How to Build Your First App with Angular2 and .NET - mikelarned
https://royaljay.com/development/angular2-tutorial/
======
ryhanson
Its pretty cool to see this being done in ASP.NET Core and TypeScript.

Microsoft sure has come a long way over the past few years. I'm glad to see
that developers are embracing it too!

